# Show Your Spirit!



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

It's been a while since I posted a piccy of this, my favourite Seiko. How many other Spirits do we have out there?


----------



## Peddler (Jul 13, 2006)

I've got the same model Seiko Spirit which I'm currently wearing on a brown Hirsch Trapper strap which really suits the watch well.










Don't get me wrong, I love the bracelet but this watch looks really good on the strap.










Anyone thinking that this is a top-end Seiko 5 would be mistaken in my opinion - this is far more like a poor man's Grand Seiko.

Definitely a keeper - I wonder how many people in the UK have one of these too?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice Peddlar - I have tried all sorts of straps but I haven't found one that really does it for me yet. A nice thick croc/alligator in dark brown might do it. Meanwhile, I agree that the bracelet is good. Luckily it just fits - if my wrist was any bigger than 7.5" I'd be stuffed.

I also agree on your 'poor mans Grand Seiko' asessment. these are way better than 5s. I have seen a few forum members with occasional posts, but not many. Having bought one of course I am now lusting after another - the SCVS013.

Just for the hell of it, some more photos.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I think these look superb.







I have been looking at them lately.

But







the 5's are such good value I'm not sure that I could justify the large extra cost for the extra features, handwinding & hacking. If the 5's disappeared then they would look good value I suppose.

Great pics!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

No! Stop giving me grails to achieve.... !









I thought I was stable with my collection now I see these.........


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> No! Stop giving me grails to achieve.... !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY! I was a happy Timex geek then I found Eco-drives, then I found Seiko 5s, now you tell me about Spirits and something mythical called the Grand Seiko!!!! Where will the madness take me?

--Charlie


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

........I'm in.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm in too..









These are lovely watches, nowt like a 5 as has already been said. Bigger, better built, handwindable.. a different beast altogether.. Here are my two..


----------



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

Here's mine




































Great watches!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Great watches guys - I didn't know so may of us had them.

I agree 5s are stunning value - and I have one - but these Spirits are in a different league.

Does any one have the SCVS013? - the while face/blued hands/black strap one? I would love to see real-world pic as I have only seen advertising shots.


----------

